# Zone Control Valve - Fire Fighting System



## سلوان حسن كريم (26 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم:

عندي مشروع مستشفى 200 سرير في تصميمات شبكة الحريق تفصيل بعنوان (zone control valve) الصراحة اني فهمت التركيب بعد ان نزلت صورة من مواقع انترنت فيه مصطلح indicating floor-type control valve with supervisory switch بس ممكن من عمالقة الحريق يزودوني بشركة مصنعة او صورة للقفل المعني . مع فائق الشكر والتقدير..


----------



## دبوسه (26 يونيو 2012)

مولير


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (26 يونيو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (26 يونيو 2012)

zone control valve


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (26 يونيو 2012)

شكرا استاذ طاهر على الاجابة بس عندي استفسارين
1- القفل الظاهر انه من نوع (Gate Valve) يأتي بعده (Flow switch) يرجى تأكيد ذلك .
2- ممكن تعطيني اسم الشركة المصنعة لهذا القفل .
مع فائق الشكر والتقدير لجهودك .


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (28 يونيو 2012)

zone control valve
اي محبس التحكم بالمناطق وده اللي بيركب داخل المبنى ويتكون مكون من 
محبس تحكم (gate valve or os &y valve) 
tamper switch
flow switch
ساعه ضغط
محبس فحص واختبار
الخ......وطبعا معروف دور كل واحد منهم
وده مش بيكون له حسابات يعني مش بيتعمل له حسابات اجيبه كام بوصه و الكلام ده
لانه بيوضع على الخطوط الرئيسيه 
واللي مقاسها بنحصل عليه عن طريق جداول المواسير الموجود بالكود nfpa13 أو عن طريق الحسابات الهيدروليكية لأنها الطريقة الأدق وكلاهما صحيحة 
ولاحقا سأحضر الشركات المصنعة 
والله الموفق


----------



## zizo_mam (28 يونيو 2012)

معلش تعليق صغير بالنسبة للمحبس هو محبس gate valve os&y وليس gate valve or os& y لأن فكرة tamper switch تعتمد على هذا النوع من المحابس عزيزي المهندس طاهر ولكم خالص الشكر


----------



## zizo_mam (28 يونيو 2012)

بالنسبة لأنواع المحابس في muller في AVK في SPS اما بالنسبة للملحقات مثل TAMPER SWITCH ففي نوع POTTER


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (29 يونيو 2012)

وصلت الفكرة وشكرا علي التوضيح مهندس زيزو ولكم الشكر


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (30 يونيو 2012)

شكرا الكم استاذ طاهر واستاذ زيزو على هذه المعلومات القيمة
طيب انا الي فاهمه من الموضوع انه الtamper switch يربط مع منظومة الBMS لاجل انه اذا كان القفل مغلق يعطي اشارة انه النظام ما فيه ماء
بالمناسبة هذه المعلومة عرفتها لاحقا انه اي بناية متعددة الطوابق خدميةلازم يربط فيها Zone control valve


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (30 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع انه الtamper switch يربط مع منظومة ال fire alarm لاجل انه اذا قام أحد بغلق المحبس خطأ أومتعمد يعطي اشارة انه النظام ما فيه ماء وأنه تم غلق المحبس
ويتم وضع المجموعة هذه لكل زوون لتفصلها وتتحكم بها عن باقي المناطق


----------



## nofal (30 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (30 يونيو 2012)

عفوا استاذ طاهر انا معلوماتي عن هذا الموضوع انه الTamper switch اذا في البناية موجود نظام BMS يربط عليه حتى بوجود الFire Alarem


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (1 يوليو 2012)

بالضبط هذا الكلام مهندس سلوان وما قصدته أنا أنه إذا لم يوجد bms فيتم ربطه علي fire alarm


----------



## Alaa Khalaf (12 أكتوبر 2012)

سلوان حسن كريم قال:


> شكرا الكم استاذ طاهر واستاذ زيزو على هذه المعلومات القيمة
> طيب انا الي فاهمه من الموضوع انه الtamper switch يربط مع منظومة الbms لاجل انه اذا كان القفل مغلق يعطي اشارة انه النظام ما فيه ماء
> بالمناسبة هذه المعلومة عرفتها لاحقا انه اي بناية متعددة الطوابق خدميةلازم يربط فيها zone control valve



وظيفة ال tamper switch هي مراقبة المحبس (os & y gate valve) بحيث يكون المحبس في وضع الفتح بصفة مستمرة ، وإذا حدث عن طريق الخطأ غلق هذا المحبس يتم إعطاء إشارة على لوحة الإنذار أو نظام bms -إن وجد- وذلك كي نضمن وصول مياه الحريق إلى الشبكة في حالة حدوث حريق لا قدر الله


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (13 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا استاذ علاء


----------

